# Small review: Fox Rampage vs 661 Comp Shifted



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

Pictures to come later.

I bought a Fox Rampage and ended up falling on my head pretty hard on the first ride with it, so I bought a 661 Comp Shifted as a replacement. As I have both helmets now, I thought I'd share my impressions. 

COST

I bought both helmets via Amazon Prime. Rampage Was $100 and 661 Comp Shifted (I'm just going to call it "6CS" from now on) was $65.

WEIGHT

I have not weighed both helmets yet. After having handled the Rampage for a few days, I could tell a difference before even unboxing the 6CS. The 6CS is CONSIDERABLY lighter. Though that may be a perceived advantage in a weight weenie sense, the flip side is that the Fox feels much more solid in the hands. If you knew you were going to bash your melon that day and had the choice of the two helmets, your gut would probably tell your hands to reach for the Fox. 

VENTILATION

As per my last count, the 6CS had four more ventilation holes than the Rampage. The chin guard ventilation on the 6CS has two layers: a perforated outer plastic layer and an inner, rough foam layer like you may find on a spit guard for a microphone. It is smaller than the Fox for the main opening but has additional tailored ducts. The Fox chin guard ventilation is a single layer of alloy mesh.

A goggle strap will block the rear bottom vents of both helmets.

In general, the 6CS vents have more area than the Fox.

USE OF GOGGLES

The Fox doesn't have accommodations for a goggle strap so it tends to move around a bit. The 6CS has a shape tailored to create a channel for the goggle strap so it tends to stay in place. Both helmets are equally comfortable using goggles.

FIT

The Fox fits tighter. Both helmets being a size L, the Fox took some wear for the foam to break in to my head shape. The 6CS fit better right out of the box, but I don't have enough time logged wearing it to know if it will get any looser. In my opinion, this is probably a wash between the helmets. The Fox may conform to your head after break-in a little better, but for some that may cause headaches. The 6CS may not need to break in as much to fit right.

Neither helmet has adjustable pads.

MATERIALS

The Fox helmet uses a kind of micro suede for the inside lining, very motorcycle-like. It feels great in the fingers and presents itself as a high quality material. The 6CS uses a more porous nylon material that seems to have less tensile strength and does not have the same high-end feel, but it also seems to be able to move heat/water vapor/sweat away from the head better. This is just a guess as I have not ridden the 6CS in hotter weather, I will report back.

CONCLUSION

In general, the Fox helmet reminded me of the best motorcycle helmets I've worn. Same fit, same feel, same materials, same heft. It saved my head from a probable skull fracture, so I'm forever thankful to the Fox designers for doing a great job with their product. This helmet is heavy duty and is well worth the $100 paid.

The 661 Comp Shifted feels more like a bicycle helmet in the form factor of a dirtbike lid - light, well-ventilated. I'm going to try doing some XC rides with this thing, I bet it will do great. 

Either helmet will likely provide fine protection in a crash. But the 661 Comp Shifted has the advantage of better ventilation, lighter weight, and a price that is ~40% less than the Fox. If I had to do it over again, I'd probably go for the 6CS right off the bat. Loads of value in a great helmet.


----------



## Natban (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice write up.


----------



## ecko121979 (Aug 8, 2012)

very nice write up ! im actually in hunt for a full face and ive never own one but after reading this few searching about 661 i think im going for it...


----------



## dim5bck (Feb 7, 2013)

I am about to get the 661! found it at a great price, and I defiantly need the protection of a full face!


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

Update: Rode this thing through the winter. The 6CS was a great winter lid for any kind of riding. I did mostly XC type stuff and it kept my ears warm riding down in the 30* F range. I was able to wear it up to about 50* for XC, then it gets too hot. Would be fine for any kind of DH riding in any weather.


----------



## VtVolk (Jul 11, 2011)

HOV said:


> In general, the Fox helmet reminded me of the best motorcycle helmets I've worn. ... It saved my head from a probable skull fracture... This helmet is heavy duty and is well worth the $100 paid.


I also have the 661 Comp Shifted and love it. I'm wondering though, after the Fox literally saved your head (maybe even life?) why the $35 cost difference is even a consideration? Seems like a small price to pay if you think it's really a safer helmet.


----------

